# We're famous!



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

For those of you who are interested we're featured in today's Guardian - the G2 supplement - talking about lotus birth. The paper version includes a photo of Ember and I on the day she was born. Now it's happened I'm not entirely sure how I feel about appearing topless in the national press, but it's reasonably tasteful... They didn't put that photo online, but there's an online version of the article here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/nov/28/lotus-birth-umbilical-cord-placenta

Gina. x

 [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk 
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

really interesting article gina!  great stuff.

my m/w and i were talking about how amazing the placenta is only yesterday.  they now offer us in hospital the chance to pay for stem cell collection ... which is really fascinating isnt it?

i always thought that the belly button was from the knot that is tied in the umbilicle chord.  so that is very interesting that it happens by nature.

ax


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

I saw it too - and I was saying to everyone "I know her" and then having to explain that I only know you online.

I thought the photo was absolutely fine.

C x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow - I think you're really brave - 5 more hours to deliver the placenta?

I really admire what you've done but I don't think I could do it. I know I probably shouldn't feel this way, but the thought of carrying the placenta around afterwards... , not to mention maybe eating it.

I'm also too chicken to opt for a home birth! So I really tip my hat to you


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting article Gina, I can honestly say I have no idea what happened to my placenta.... your profile picture is lovely, she is growing up so fast!!


----------

